# [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?



## Hyper Xtreme (2. Dezember 2009)

*[Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

nAbend,

da Da_Frank ja bereits diesen Topic hier eröffnet hat und die Suchfunktion folgendens über Internetradios erzählt hat, dachte ich mir ich erstell selbst einen Thread 

```
Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
```

Mich würde interessieren welche Internetradios ihr so gerne hört, die Musikrichtung ist da eigentlich Relativ egal. Es wäre natürlich schön wenn ihr die Musikrichtung trotzdem dazupostet  

Ich freue mich über jeden sinnvollen Post 

Hyper Xtreme


----------



## Opheliac (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Chronix Radio - Metal gemixt
Metal Tome Radio - Black Metal
Death.F(ucking) M(etal) -  Black, Death, Doom, Goth & Gore Metal


----------



## Barney Stinson (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

fearFM.nl - Hardcore
Hardcoreradio.nl - öhm... ebenfalls Hardcore


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

sehr selten laut.fm.de/beatdownx -Hardcore ,und ich mein nicht den (Elektro-Mü**)


----------



## psyphly (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

friskyradio - sehr netter progressive house und chillige deep tracks von sehr guten djs


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Technobase.fm


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich glaub das haben jetzt schon so einige mitgekriegt


----------



## HollomaN (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

_vorwiegend *ShoutedFM*_


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich hör generell kein Radio - die Musik die ich hören will, hab ich zuhause.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*



Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich glaub das haben jetzt schon so einige mitgekriegt


Kla, aber darf ich deswegen nicht trotzdem für den tollsten Sender werden hehe ?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

ORR Onkelz Rock Radio!
Echt genialer Sender! Also wenn ich mal Radio hör dann das!
MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Daheim:
technobase.fm / housetime.fm

Auto:
Hessen-> You.fm, selten Planet radio
Thüringen-> Jump!, radio Top 40 (obwohl die nachgelassen haben)


----------



## djsanny22 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich höre 

rautemusik.fm oder Techno4ever

Club,Hardstyle,Trance und Dance


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Last.fm


----------



## Väinämöinen (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Höre nicht sonderlich viel Internetradio und wenn doch, dann idR Goth Metal World


----------



## MaN!aC (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Das einzig wahre Metal Radio im Netz 

Metal-Only


----------



## Ibatz! (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

ab und an den Rautemusik.fm extreme-stream


----------



## iceman650 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

hirsch-fm und youfm


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Metal quer beet
http://www.kinkfm.com/kinkaardschok webplayer-> http://www.kinkfm.com/player/?station=kinkaardschok
Mein bisher ungeschlagener Favorit


----------



## Feuerreiter (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

*DeltaRadio *


----------



## Neander (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Mal was spezielles:
Anime NFO - Japanische Musik um mal Abwechslung ins Westliche Leben zu bringen^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Swr3!


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Im moment Harderfase.fm
Gefällt mir ganz gut


----------



## DarkMo (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

wenn ich denn mal nen stream höre (komm irgendwie kaum noch zum musik hören ^^) dann digitaly imported! gibts zig varianten, von house über trance, dance zu techno... fetzt einfach *g*


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

warum komen mir nur hier alle sender so sehr bekannt vor ?  die hab ich alle in meinem streamer novelty drin ...

aber ich höre meist antenne vorarlberg 90er oder das reine antenne vorarlberg ab und zu mal ... weniger dann doch antenne kärnten ...


----------



## Hadruhne (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

SOMA FM Space station


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

#Musik Internetradio, Webradio, Online Radio - RauteMusik.FM

Und da an sich...*eXTreMe 
*


----------



## Xion4 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

000AUDIO.com FREE INTERNET RADIO STATIONS - It's ALL About The MUSIC!

1CLUB.FM - Free Pop, Rock, Dance, Country, R&B, 70s, 80s, 90s, Blues, Jazz, & Oldies Internet Radio Stations

Und da im Regelfall G93x


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

last fm ist wirklich gut. einfach was eingeben und alles passende dazu wird gespielt.


----------



## Shi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Gar nix. Ich lad mir Musik wenn sie mir gefällt gleich runter.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Technobase.fm
Last.fm ("pagan metal", "melodic metal")


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

t4e, 1live


----------



## Knutowskie (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

RADIO INTERNETOWE PolskaStacja - polskie radio w internecie -richtung? alles! werbung? kaum!


----------



## rytme (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Eigtl sehr selten, wenn dann t4e.dj oder technobase.fm


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

früher ziemlich oft gehört: idobi.com, ziemlich gutes Alternative- und Indie-Radio
aber mittlerweile höre ich sogut wie garnicht mehr Radio.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Interessant, dass der überwiegende Teil ja doch Technosender zu hören scheint. 
Kennt jemand einen guten Sender für Jumpstyle? Gabber/Hardcore is mir oftmals irgendwie zu monoton.


----------



## Speed-E (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich höre:

Hardcoreradio.nl
Rautemusik.fm/Harder
HarderRadio.fm /Hardcore/Hardstyle/*Jumpstyle*/HandsUp
Rautemusik.fm/Funky (wenn ich Zeit hab Montag morgens, Morning Visions mit J.P.Doyle, ist ein Freund und ehem. DJ Kollege von mir)

*Fear.FM (R.I.P) *


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Während dem arbeiten hör ich den hier:
http://88.191.69.42:8002/  <--- Alternative Rock


Während ich am PC-Spielen bin höre ich manchmal noch:
Metal-Only ~ Das einzig WAHRE Metalradio im Netz ~ 24/7 fuer Euch OnAir ~ News  <--- Metalsender. Richtung unterschiedlich, je nach dem wer moderiert.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

neurobeatradio http://www.neurobeat-radio.de/
digital gunfire DigitalGunfire.com [ Industrial, EBM, Futurepop Internet Radio ]
sleepbot Sleepbot Environmental Broadcast - Listener Map
ebmradio (((EBM Radio)))
dunklewelle radio Radio Dunkle Welle | Das schwärzeste Radio im Netz


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Alle WeAreOne.fm Sender 

hardbase und technobase davon am meisten


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hardbase.FM


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

-.977 The Hitz Channel
-.977 The 80s Channel
-Hitzradio
-Sky.FM 80s Channel


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hab angefangen hardbase.fm zu hören O.o 

Meine ohren hassen mich


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

rautemusik.fm extreme
Techno riecht irgendwie, vorallem Technobase, da läuft ja nur noch Schrott seit 2 Jahren...


----------



## Player007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Trancebase.fm
Housetime.fm
Hardbase.fm
Techno4Ever


----------



## NeroNobody (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Dubstep.fm


----------



## Deadhunter (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Technobase.fm 

Housetime.fm


----------



## EinarN (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Digitaly Imported FM

Der ist einmalig. 
Da geht es Thematisch nach Music richtung in Afabetische Reienvolge.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> SOMA FM Space station


 


Hör ich seit 2 Jahren, vielleicht hol ich mir dieses Jahr ein Soma FM T-Shirt und mach "Rusty" einen Gefallen, ist schon eine Leistung, komplett ohne Werbung zu senden.  

Chromanova(de) ist genau so scharf, auch ohne Werbung.

DefJay hör ich auch sehr gerne.

Als Programm dient der phonostar player 2.0, mit dem neuen gab's bei mir Probleme mit Windows7.


----------



## tickymick (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hardbase.fm
technobase.fm
housetime.fm


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Outland.fm

http://wowszene.gamer-fm.de:8000/listen.pls


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (3. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

RadioBOB!

Wer auf Rock und Klassiker aus allen Jahrzehnten steht und auf total coole Moderatoren, der muss sich den einfach reinziehen^^

WEBRADIO

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## adrenaxus (3. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Also ich kann grundsätzlich das iTunes Internetradio nur weitermpfehlen 
Etliche Sender und Kategorien, also is was für jeden dabei 

Und wenns langweilig wird einfach mal schnell zu nem anderen Sender switchen.

Ich höre meistens radioRealjazz (jazz) oder TraxxFM (lounge und ambient), empfinde ich während der Arbeit als sehr beruhigend^^


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

technobase.fm


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Metal only.de wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Ryokage (8. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

rautemusik.fm
Deckt so ziemlich alle Stile über insgesamt 10 Streams ab, ich bin wenn auf den eXtreme Channel.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (8. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Habe bis zum Schluß 

The Edge Rocks

gehört. Leider wurde der Sender eingestellt


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

ndr1 xD

nee vergisses...soweit kommts noch

BvB-Netradio ;D

Es lebe der BvB!


----------



## Silverlake (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

housetime.fm


----------



## herethic (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

technobase.fm

trancebase.fm

hardbase.fm

coretime.fm


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> technobase.fm



Me2


----------



## Insanix (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Swr 3!


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

RSH eigentlich jeden Tag und Technobase FM hin und wieder mal.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Philosomatika -The Best Of Psychedelic Trance


----------



## xlarge (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

fm4


----------



## fpsJunkie (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hardradio.fm
Da läuft alles von von AC/DC bis Slipknot


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hardradio.fm und Rautemusik


----------



## Amigo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*



HollomaN schrieb:


> _vorwiegend *ShoutedFM*_


Signed!
Und dann so gut wie ausschließlich den mth.Electro Stream! 
Sonst ab und an #Musik.Funky...


----------



## Low (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

WeAreOne.fm


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Technobase


----------



## Annabell (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Kommt ganz auf die Stimmung an und ob man alleine ist oder Besuch hat.

Am häufigsten sicherlich smoothjazz.com .


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

[x] TechnobaseFM


----------



## CRAZYMANN (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Moin Moin

also für mich gibt es nur ein Sender HardBase.FM - Internet Radio, Webradio, Online Radio, Hardstyle Radio gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Opheliac (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hardcorecentral

Hardcore
Speedcore
Acid
HARDCORE CENTRAL - home


----------



## cane87 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich höre am liebsten electroradio.ch
:: Electro Radio :: | Startseite

Da läuft House, Minimal, Drum&Bass etc. --- Mein Lieblingssender

Ansonsten auch noch HouseTime.FM - Internetradio, Webradio, Onlineradio, House Radio

Ebenfalls House etc. aber um einiges kommerzieller


----------



## Insanix (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich hör Bayern3 Online


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Hardbase.fm


----------



## blubbi06 (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

also ich nur diese 4 Sender hier (bissl like cane87):

:: Electro Radio :: | Startseite

HouseTime.FM - Internetradio, Webradio, Onlineradio, House Radio

Electro House - Free Electro Radio and Electro House

BASH.FM ... tomorrows Clubtunes today!

so..was da läuft sollte dann auch jeden klar sein


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich höre auch son eine Weile electroradio.ch . Ist einfach super, bis dadrauf dass der Stream per Winamp bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

#musik was sonst? 

Naja wenn kein last.fm oder youtube auf der Arbeit läuft dann Antenne Bayern


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Höre das hier : Best Of Modern Rock & Pop | 104.6 RTL - Berlins Hitradio

Ist ne nette Mischung zum ganz entspannt hören. Kann man auch z.B. beim Frühstück hören. Nicht zu aggressiv, werbefrei, nachrichtenfrei, verkehrsfunkfrei.

Rock/Pop-Mischung , gut gemixt.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Techno4Ever.fm  Finde den Radiosender einfach geil! Geile Djs, geile Mukke und geile Community


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Ich höre WKIT The rock of Bangor. Der Sender gehört Stephen King und die Spielen vor allem klassischen Rock.

http://zoneradio.com/wkit/index.shtml


----------



## Special_Flo (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*



xxgamer09xx schrieb:


> Techno4Ever.fm  Finde den Radiosender einfach geil! Geile Djs, geile Mukke und geile Community



Hard , Main oder Club?

MAIN ist nice. --> T4E.Dj

mfg Flo


----------



## AeroX (16. Januar 2012)

Housetime.fm


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

ILoveRadio und Technobase.fm


----------



## Hagrid (24. Januar 2012)

Für die, die's mögen: jazzradio.com hat coole Sachen...


----------



## doodlez (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hoere ab und an ma Hot 108 jamz


----------



## grumpich (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Suspekt Radio...


----------



## trigg2 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

181.FM The Buzz (Alt. Rock)


----------



## NCphalon (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Wenn ich bock auf oldies hab Gold FM, ansonsten RPR1


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ich höre OS-Radio oder Radio21 (aus Hannover Slogan: Wir spielen was wir wollen)
(Höre Rockmusik, Darkwave,...)


----------



## Rinkadink (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

globalbeats.fm (white channel)


----------



## jo214 (27. Februar 2012)

Top100station


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Ganz klar wenns mal soweit kommt "Classic Rock Radio"


----------



## Hoelli (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

Housetime.fm - aber eigtl nur, wenn ich weiß dass bestimmte dj's aufm stream sind.


----------



## buxtehude (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Internetradios hört ihr?*

radio 1


----------

